# NLS Cichlid Formula - Does it work?



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I recently managed to track down some NLS Cichlid formula. I've been hearing a lot of hype about how great it is, and how it really makes a difference with the colour of your fish. I've decided to keep track of how much a difference feeding exclusively NLS will make in the appearance, behavior, and health of my fish. (Unfortunately, as I have only one tank, there will be no control, but I thought this might be a fun little exercise anyway)

As of now, they've been eating nutrafin spirulina flakes with the odd piece of veggie as a treat. Here are some shots of how they currently look.



















I've got lots of other pics in my other thread to compare to, once I start seeing some results!


----------



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

First update! I think I'm noticing a bit more colour already!


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

it definitely works! when i switched over to it, it brought out colors in my fish that i've never seen before. believe me, you'll notice a difference!! im soo excited for you!!


----------



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

*Third Update*


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

awesome!!! there's more blue in the body!! and the red/orange in the fins seems to pop more!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice!  I found the NLS formula really makes red darken and intensify with my Geos :0


----------



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

Here's a more in focus picture. The scales on the side don't look quite so blue from this angle, and the flash from my camera washes out the red in them. I'm definitely noticing a big difference in colour already, though.


----------



## Krashy_Cichlids (Apr 22, 2010)

I fed those salousi NLS from the beginning, that's all I feed now.


----------



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

Well, that would explain why the saulosi already have such good colour  It's certainly helping the others out.


----------



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

Unfortunately, I haven't had time to stand in front of my aquarium and snap a few hundred pictures, but here's a quick one. Looking pretty good


----------

